#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Waar ben je? Kom tevoorschijn!!

## Jouw wederhelft

Zoektocht naar mijn andere helft (die zich goed verstopt)

Salaam alaykom

Ik zoek een dame met geloof en een mooi karakter. 
Iemand die niet enkel oppervlakkigheid maar ook diepgang heeft. 
Wat ik vooral niet zoek is een feminist. 
Ik hoef niemands verleden te kennen, buiten zaken die wel een invloed zouden kunnen hebben naar de toekomst toe (ik noem maar een paar dingen op: verslavingen, ziektes,..). 
Verder is het belangrijk dat er een klik is (ook een fysieke klik 👀 in real life en niet enkel op foto).

Dit is wat info over me: 28 jaar, 1m78, houdt me aan de zuilen van de islam, sportief, beetje avontuurlijk. Ik rook/drink niet en ga niet uit.
Karaktereigenschappen: lief, koppig, soms ongeduldig, bezit "gezonde" jaloezie. 

Krijg thuis vaak te horen hoe oud ik ben, denk stiekem dat het een signaal is om de koffers te pakken  :tong uitsteken: 

Zoek die ene dame, ja jij! Het is niet de kwantiteit die telt maar de kwaliteit  :Smilie:

----------


## Jouw wederhelft

Waar ben je? 👀👀

----------


## Jouw wederhelft

Still looking For you

----------


## Jouw wederhelft

Where are you?

----------


## Jouw wederhelft

Uppppp

----------


## Jouw wederhelft

Uppppp

----------


## Jouw wederhelft

Upppppppp

----------


## Jouw wederhelft

Upppp

----------


## Jouw wederhelft

Uppppp

----------


## Leyley

Salaam,

Wat jammer zeg. Geen feminist? Volgens mij hoor je een feminist te zijn als je moslim/moslima bent. Sterke vrouwen zijn zeker heel eng? 

Je berichtje was leuk totdat dat aan de orde kwam. Ik hoop dat je inmiddels je wederhelft hebt gevonden. 

X

----------

